# they don't care when people die



## captaincaveman (Sep 27, 2005)

http://www.animalsuffering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?highlight=crain&t=4538

Josh


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

Sick. There response is of course based on their belief that animals are of equal (or greater) moral status to human beings. So it's not going to do much good trying to reason or effectively debate with such individuals. Just be glad there aren't more.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

I just wonder how many EAT BEEF at the fast food place's 

I Pray for a life lost in the pursuit of his/her joy :embara:


----------



## chefcoz (May 1, 2006)

Those folks are nuts. THey will have to answer one day. If it was my way the guy that wrote it I would bury him with his head out of the ground and take it off with my mower.

Freaks!!


----------



## SirChitlin (Oct 9, 2006)

*Pass the salt please..................*

:RockOn: I only kill for food. So........ if a PETA Person eats Vegtables out of a Garden, thats managed killing for food too right? Don't give me the excuse that Plants are differant!!! Plants have feelings also, just ask my Broccoli, they were cold last night, poor little things was shivering so I covered them up with large flowers pots. People say I am crazy that I talk to my Plants, plants respond....its plant talk, you listen hard enough you can hear them. Its the same way with God. I did an experiment, this is all true. I divided plants into two sections, section " A " I talked too, Section " B " other than fertilizer and water i ignored.  Section " A " produced more with no plant death or disease while section " B " contracted fungus and produced far less. So........ i would say to you PETA Persons, get your facts right about how or what you will eat, trust me if you get hungry enough you WILL eat that animal. Thats PETA Persons whole problem, you have never experienced hard times, you have had it too good in America, but get ready the lean times are coming, the days of plenty are about to bust because America is taking God out of their lives and relying on their own hands to shape life the way they see fit. REPENT!!!


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

*OMG I can't believe the first line that administrator wrote in his post. He said:*
"The administrator and moderators wish to point out that we under no circumstances find the death of a human being a cause for celebration, despite the fact that the death of a hunter would spare the lives of hundreds of animals."

He basically said its good that that hunter died because hes a murderer and because of his death hundreds of animals will be saved. That makes me sick!


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

Trying to keep a open mind I went too the website to do a little reading this is just one little tid bit that i came across. It is a poll of who eats what. Dairy, eggs, Meat, or jsut Veggies. It really shows what they like. Fish, poultry (chicken) do not clasifie as meat you must you should see this poll. :darkbeer: :darkbeer:  

http://www.animalsuffering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

*Idiots*

i like the part about"if there is a GOD"we would thing that he would not create one creature to harm another.have these people ever even stepped outside of their nightclubs or coffee houses.have they ever watched there precious wolves in action,or coyotes,or how killer whales torment seals before they eat them.they are complete jokes!


----------



## Dubya D (Nov 30, 2006)

If a hunter kills a deer, as they suggest, is murder then, is it also murder if a deer is killed by a moutain lion? Should the mountain lion be charged with murder and tried by a jury of it's peer's?


----------



## hs6181 (Dec 14, 2003)

Im sorry but I couldnt help it.

After checking out the site I felt the need to join and try to set these brutal killers straight.

Just thinking off all the poor veggies, ripped outta the ground before their natural time to go.

either eatin alive or horribly boiled to death and consumed without a care to the life lost:angry: 

I have tried to show them the error of their murders ways:angel:

I wonder how long it will take them to boot me off the site?


----------



## hs6181 (Dec 14, 2003)

:mg: I've been banned already:embara: 
oh why why 
those veggie killers don't like me:wink: :cocktail:


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

What a bunch of jackholes. Meat is meat, no matter how you shake a stick at it. I'd love to join there forum, I'd be banned in less than 5 min.


----------



## bluemagic66 (Nov 28, 2006)

i am sure anyone from here that joined there would be banned right quick ,but i would not give them the satisfaction of banning me nor even posting on the site 

they were all just dropped ONE too many times when they were babies


----------



## gilliland87 (Apr 5, 2006)

*restraint.*

When people are so dumb it takes alot of restraint on my part to not kill them on the spot:angry: 
or at least give them a good whipping:wink:


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok I truly hate these people they are so freaking ignorant. That being said I would sacrifice hundreds of animals to save their life. Weather or not agree with what they say I value a human life above an animals. Plain and simple. Call me crazy. Also by saying you would like to kill them, you are only sinking to their level. Just a thought

They are so stupid. What if that was their family member how would they feel. I am sure they would feel grrreeeeeeeeaaaaatttt.


----------



## arty (Feb 18, 2006)

If they only knew that their veg diet also can end in the pain and suffering of animals, as in the large number of animals caught in combines, hay balers and the like.
Also, I would assume they drive cars, live in heated houses, and their computers are powered by coal and oil- that can end in ecological disasters and great loss of animal life.


----------



## arty (Feb 18, 2006)

After looking at more of the site, I found this video link.
Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-NFdmc4nSU


----------

